# Good Concealment Holsters?



## joeybcdt (Feb 27, 2009)

1st post here. 

I've been using nothing but Del Fatti holsters for years. Very happy with them but I haven't had to order a new one in about 10 years. It seems that Matt is not taking any new orders and his prices have topped Rosen's. Who's making good holsters at a decent price these days? 

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I use Don Home and raven


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use Gould Bianchi and Safariland. Most I bought at site called copquest


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I use mostly Galco, and one Supertuck. Galco's prices are great, and there's no wait for most items. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my Bladetech NANO


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been very happy with Galco and DeSantis.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I currently use a UBG holster and find it very well made and comfortable. http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Expensive, but Milt Sparks holsters are great.


----------

